# Advice on my pregnant cat needed.



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello,

We rescued a cat about 4 months ago, we were told that she was up-to-date with her vaccinations and that she was spayed. 

About a week and a half ago i noticed that she looked really fat (She is a fluffy cat so it was hard to tell), then when i put her on my lap i felt little kicks, this really shocked me! So i did some research and learnt that she was probably pregnant. Since then i have seen them moving around in her belly and her furr around her nippled has reduced. 

She is sleeping a lot and is cleaning herself more regulary. About 3-4 days ago she started calling really loud, and last night she was doing it a lot! She has been doing this today too (I looked it up and i read that this could the start of her labour, but she's been doing it for around 4 days?)

I have a box with some old towels and shredded paper in.

I just need advice, and to know roughly when she's due? 

Thanks,

Jack.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jack, that's difficult to tell. Did you ever notice her yowling, being over affectionate, rolling around on the floor or sticking her bum in the air with her tail held to one side? If so, can you remember roughly the last time you saw her do this?

Kicks can start to be felt as early as five weeks, but really viggorously from about 7 weeks onwards. you can usually see them moving at about 7 or 8 weeks, so I suspect it won't be long now.

Take the shredded paper out of the bix. It'll be a nightmare when she starts to give birth, and they don't nest in shredded paper anyway. Replace it with lots of comfy towels or, even better, layers of human incontinence pads when you know the birth is iminent. These will soak up the mess as each kitten is born, and it's easy to remove the top one to have a fresh, clean layer underneath. They're nice and soft for mum to nest in too.

Give her a quiet, calm area to nest far away from the hubbub of the house. Make sure not to let her outside at all now, as she could have the kittens away from the house, and if she does that, chances are they'll die of cold as you'll not find them and we're due to have a cold snap. Don't let mum out even after she's had them until she's been spayed. They can go into season again only weeks after having a litter, so if you let her out, chances are you'll be asking the same questions again in a short period of time. Make sure you close doors to airing cupboards etc, keep all windows closed. They like to nest in dark places, to check these carefully and block them off if you don't want her having kittens in the middle of your wardrobe!

If you want my advice, I'd take her to a vet to be checked over propperly, as he'll be able to give a much better approximation of when she's due. The milk usually comes in in the last few days, but this is still only an indicator rather than a guarantee. My girl's milk didn't come in at all until they were born, and I've got another breeder friend who told me that his queen was producing when she got to eight weeks, so don't use it as a reliable measure that kittens are coming soon.

The rectal temperature drops up to 24 hours before delivery, but again, if you're not experienced in taking a cat's temperature, then you won't be able to use this as an indicator either.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Towels are not good bedding as tiny claws can get caught in them. The best is washable fleece with a layer of newspaper underneath.

Sounds like she is very close to having her babies since you can feel them.

Hopefully all will be well, it almost always is, but check with your vet about out-of-hours arrangements 'just in case', and if you have to go somewhere different make sure you know where it is.

Also you need to check with the vet about worming the kittens (and mum), and about flea control.

There is lots on the internet about cats giving birth - Google will find oodles. If there is a kitten dangling on it's cord from mum (have seen that a few times, saw two dangling kittens once!) just use your finger nails (washed of course) to break it as near to mum as possible. Never cut a cord, it bleeds. Crushing makes it seal up properly.

Hopefully you have electronic kitchen scales that weigh to 1g. The best way to spot incipient problems with kittens is to weigh them at about the same time each day. They may lose weight for a day or two, but should then be gaining 10g or more every day until they start weaning themselves - weight gain can be more variable then. 

I only handle them so I can change the beeding, and to weigh until their eyes and ears are open, then I gradually handle more and more, stroking them and so on. Obviously I put them right back with mum if they start squeaking as that's their distress call and it will upset her.

Do keep an eye on them and if you spot tangled cords untangle them. Once the cords have dried properly that won't happen but it can in the first few hours.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

Its hard to say when your cat will be due - its even hard to tell when you know the day they mated!!!
My cat Luna acted weird a few days before giving birth - she was restless and sleepy at the same time
On the day she went into labour she would walk a few steps then lie down, walk abit then lie down etc - she had them that night - it became obvious something was happening as the day went on - she didn't pass a mucus plug - or not that I saw

I would echo not having towels on top - one of the kittens snagged on a towel when I was changing the bedding once
I am using baby cotton sheets and pillow cases with towels underneath

As a word to the wise - limit the amount of visitors and minimal handling for first few days minimum - as my mum cat got upset and started moving one of the babies leaving the others to cry - with advice from someone from here (thankyou once again:thumbup I stopped all interference and everything has been ok since
Hope everything goes ok


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just to make it clear, I wouldn't use towels myself for bedding because of kittens getting caught, but I put it here so that, in desperation the OP could use something which most of us have handy in the house. I didn't even think of using a cotton sheet!


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice. I have put an old pillow case over the towel. 

Also, is the calling that she keeps doing normal?

Jack.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh and another thing; She looks like she's changed shape today, it worried me! And they are hardly kicking inside her, i've just felt the odd kick. Is this normal?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like she is due very soon, they call call just before hand and once they have 'dropped' (belly shape) it's often within 48 hrs. Good luck.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

i can't offer you any advice i'm afraid, but i think it's so exciting! you have to keep us posted with this one, and take lots of photos of the little darlings 

good luck! x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jck17 said:


> Oh and another thing; She looks like she's changed shape today, it worried me! And they are hardly kicking inside her, i've just felt the odd kick. Is this normal?


Changing shape is normal, and maybe there's just not enough room inside now to kick much.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay thank you. She has just taken an interest in her nest box, she was half in it for a few minutes having a look then went back to the window and started cleaning herself.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

She has been laying in her nest box for most of the day and she's been more active today. Also her breathing keeps increasing.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks for the update - sounds like it'll be anytime - so exciting!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Any update? X


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well she can't stay in one place for a long time, she keeps walking from one place to another and she keeps calling.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She *might* be in early labour and is uncomfortable. OTOH being full of kittens must be uncomfortable as well! Does anything look slightly different under her tail?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well she looks slightly swollen. Is there anything else that may look different under her tail?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed it all goes well, keep us posted.xxxx_


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Any signs of a discharge or mucus? Is she attempting to clean her vulva a lot? (attempting as many cats can't reach it by the time they reach term!) Any milk? Is she still interested in food? A swollen vulva is one sign.

feline parturition


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't noticed any mucus, she has been cleaning herself a lot though. I can't see any milk, well there are white bits on her nipples but I'm not sure if that's just dry skin. She can't stay still today.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

aawww hope shes okay. been looking back on this post for updates for these babies.. 

poor girl, just keep supporting her ... like your already doing. hopefully wont be too long and fingers crossed a safe delivery for the babies and mum too x


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh I forgot to say; she is still interested in her food, she's eaten quite a lot today.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

There is no real change today. The kittens are hardly kicking though.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are concerned about them, ring your vet.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have felt some kicks now, so i'm not to worried.

A little while ago she squatted behind the tv like she was weeing, but i noticed some green gunk there? (Only a little bit. She has been cleaning herself quite a lot since. She also climbed into my bin in my room and into a drawer.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like she is in labour. Hopefully there is a kitten or two by now.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

She hasn't had them yet so i'm not sure if she is in labour.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

How long ago was the 'green gunk'? Did you notice if it smelt?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

That was about 12 hours ago, I don't think it smelt.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If she was mine I'd give my vet a call. He or she might be quite happy with how things are right now, but it would give me peace of mind.

Cats (and women) usually continue into labour when they have a 'show' which is what you described sounds like. If there's a delay there can be problems with infection.

Not mentioned here, but it's a good article anyway:
feline parturition

(sorry if I've posted it before!)


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I rang the vet and they said that as long as she's alright in herself then there's nothing to worry about at the moment.

Update on her; She's quite vocal and she is pacing the hallway, she's still eating though. She was scratching at the carpet a little while ago.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

i can't tell you how excited i am!! i'm sure you're poopin your pants though!!! try and get some sleep, so you're charged up if she needs you 

gooood luuuccckkk!!!  x


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi again. The other times must have been false alarms..

But I think she's deffo going into labour now.. Her vulva is massive compared to earlier and I noticed mucus coming out of it about 5 minutes ago, she licked it away, she is now following me around meowing.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

hope everything goes ok.


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

how exciting! I'm going to have to stay up all night watching for kitten announcements now!
hope all goes well


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm excited now, good luck!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

that is odd a false alarm then 11 days later shes still pregnant?? you sure shes in kitten? 
You thought she was giving birth on the 2nd feb, 9th feb, and the 21st!! ?? The calling you said about in the first page would be shes calling for a mate?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

She gave birth last night! Sorry about all the false alarms, she really didn't want to give birth, aha.

The first one that came out was dead  she then went on to have two more that have survived. 

I'm just wondering if they can have kittens a day later? As she is still a bit hard?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

congrats - photos please!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kittens can be born a day later but it is not that common and I would seek a vet's advice especially if she appears to be still in labour. Can you feel a kitten shaped lump or just general hardness? 
Sorry that the first kitten was still-born  but hope the other two are doing okay.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I will upload pictures later.

She doesn't appear to be in labour, but there are 2 lumps that I can feel and there are small kicks now and then? She is feeding the kittens and still eating nornally and doesn't seem distressed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

One lump could be her bladder and the other her womb and the 'kicks' could be the womb contracting. If she starts to get distressed or is obviously pushing for more than 30 mins - off to the vets.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd also add that if you can still feel the lumps *and there's no other change* by tomorrow I'd pop to the vet. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sorry for the loss of the first kitten, i do hope the other two are ok._


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

if its been a day already then go to the vets she may not be able to give birth if they are dead, the stress of the birth an kill them sadly


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

The swelling on her belly has gone down now and I can feel any lumps, I did ring the vet just to put my mind at rest but they said I don't have to bring her in if she isn't distressed or anything. She is fine and the kittens are doing very well. We've weighed them today, I'll try and put a picture up in a bit


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad to hear everything is going okay


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So, one black and white and is the other all black?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah that's right.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_glad all is ok, mum is a very pretty girl, . the babies look so tiny, are you keeping them._


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am hoping to keep them both.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

please no photos of the black kitty i can already feel my nesting instincts kicking in 

awww a little lump off black fluff, im glad the remaining babies seem healthy and ofcourse mum , well done mummy cat x


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Well done mummy cat, and congrats x


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I've already fallen in love with the black one, but the black and white one is just as cute. it's a mini version of mummy. And thank you, she's a great mum


----------

